# Spy agencies of US, Canada, NZ, Aus. & UK ban Lenovo PCs on security concerns



## CougarKing (28 Jul 2013)

It's not really surprising that the agencies of the "5 eyes" would do this, considering a reported huge breach by China's hackers at Australia's ASIO recently...

Lenovo PCs, for those who aren't aware, are made in China...



> From * Australian Financial Review*
> 
> Copy pasted here due to paywall
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2013)

Have you looked at the fine print on any of the technology you are buying these days?  A vast majority of it is made in China.

As a kid, I lived on the Pine Tree Line.  All our Radar relied on tubes manufactured in Czechoslovakia.  Interesting that we in the NATO and NORAD relied on parts manufactured by our 'enemies' in the WARSAW PACT.  Remember, the rule of "cheapest bidder"/"cheapest manufacturer" and this is what we get.


----------

